# Shotgun Choices



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

If you had 1,000 dollars to spend on a semi-auto shotgun for duck hunting what would you get (could also spend more but want to see what is available in this price range)? I looked at a Stoeger today and it felt nice, I just do not know anything about the reliability of that brand. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Fish go to a bank and get a loan for enough $$$ and buy a SBE II, there are alot of good guns out there good luck. tell joey hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Beretta 390, and send the rest of the money to me.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

yes sir.


dwilliams35 said:


> Beretta 390, and send the rest of the money to me.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

X2 for the 390...


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Benelli #1


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bigdsduty said:


> Benelli #1


You can get a benelli for under a grand??? WOW! can you get me a few?


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Beretta Beretta Beretta!


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

Benelli Super Black Eagle. Best shotgun on the market. Bird hunters in Argentina shoot them as much as 2000 rounds per day without any problems.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been shooting the Beretta 390 for 5 seasons now..... I like the gun, but it has its limits.

The bottom plate where you load the magazine is designed strange and the Deep V cut out catches you finger sometimes and rips the skin off.... its also tough to use with gloves.

It does not have a fitting for a sling. I bought the replacement Berreta adapter piece for 70 bucks, but it doesnt have the little teeth that the original piece has and it loosens up CONSTANTLY. I have to tighten it back down about every 10-15 rounds.

My 390 does not have a water/rust proof finish on it. Im constantly battling rust.

It only shoots 2.75 and 3" shells..... which limits you BIG time! Especially sucks if your groups are shooting 3.5s... they are able to make much further shots...

Those are the only downfalls I can find to it, but they are pretty substancial. Its a very smooth shooting gun... lightweight... dependable.... not much recoil.... im going to keep it around for dove hunting, shooting clays and timber hunts.


BUT, my next gun will be an SBE II... its the best all around gun you can buy.... shoots all sized shells, has rustproof finish.... little recoil.... dependable... and very easy to break down.... It is also REALLLLLY expensive at 1400 bucks, but Ive never seen one fail and Ive watched them get tossed around and beat up, thrown in the mud, etc.... The action also takes less pressure to open, so it doesnt cycle as slow as my Berretta in sub freezing temperatures....

3 words. Boom Boom Boom....

haha


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Well the thing is my mom and I are getting this gun for my dad for Christmas. I shoot the Beretta Extrema2 and love it. So I am partial to Beretta to start with. But my dad is almost 60 and wants a gun that is light weight reliable and easy to shoot. He will usually shoot 2 3/4 or 3 inch shells so there is no reason for a 3.5 inch gun. I am basically between the Beretta 390 and the Benelli M2(but still looking at others). Which gun out of these two would be a better gun for saltwater as well as the general abuse of duck hunting?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Fishaholic said:


> Well the thing is my mom and I are getting this gun for my dad for Christmas. I shoot the Beretta Extrema2 and love it. So I am partial to Beretta to start with. But my dad is almost 60 and wants a gun that is light weight reliable and easy to shoot. He will *usually shoot 2 3/4 or 3 inch shells so there is no reason for a 3.5 inch gun.* I am basically between the Beretta 390 and the Benelli M2(but still looking at others). Which gun out of these two would be a better gun for saltwater as well as the general abuse of duck hunting?


I said that once, but the first time I hit the goose field and they werent coming in close and everybody with 3.5s were folding them at 65 yards and I just had to sit there and watch.... thats when I knew I should have waited for the SBE II funds...

I got a GREAT deal on my 390 and Ive killed a ****tton of ducks with it, so I cant complain, but there are just a few things I wish were different.

I am having my 390 dipped at a place in Tomball after the season, so hopefully this will help out on the rust issue.

I also want to reinterate how easy the SBEs are to break down.... I wouldnt even attempt to break down my 390 in the field....

BUT, 1400 bucks is tough to swallow, ive been putting it off for a while.

If you go with the Beretta, check out some WalMarts.... I got mine for 359 bucks at Walmart.... I couldnt pass up the deal. Also walked out of another Walmart 2 weeks later with a Rem 1100 for 179. It only shoots 2.75s though.... couldnt pass that up either though. Bad thing is I have only fired about 10 rounds through it cuz it weighs a TON!!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

If you want less recoil go with the 390, I loved mine.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

@60 yrs old, I would stay with a gas operated gun. Beretta/Browning are the best choices IMO. Odds are that he will not cycle that many shells through any gun he has so why not buy him something that will not rattle his fillings. Range on guns "DOES NOT CHANGE WITH LENGTH OF SHELL" only # of pellets in the pattern. Might also want to find a local gun club that you can shoot several of the guns on your list.

SBE I Owner


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well back a few years ago the 2 3/4 shells had a bit more velocity than the 3 inchers. Not sure about now. They would kill just as far but with a few less BB's. The key is to hit the birds. Not just blast and hope something happens. Someone mentioned they had been shooting a gun for 5 seasons with no problems. Well I shot a cheap gun (in yalls eyes) Remington 1100 for many many years and killed em just as dead as the Benellis, Brownings, Blackhawks, Beretta, or what have you. I hunted in every enviorment possible from bays, rice fields, and stock tanks. But its just this, whatever makes you happy.

Charlie
e


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Well back a few years ago the 2 3/4 shells had a bit more velocity than the 3 inchers. Not sure about now. They would kill just as far but with a few less BB's. The key is to hit the birds. Not just blast and hope something happens. Someone mentioned they had been shooting a gun for 5 seasons with no problems. Well I shot a cheap gun (in yalls eyes) Remington 1100 for many many years and killed em just as dead as the Benellis, Brownings, Blackhawks, Beretta, or what have you. I hunted in every enviorment possible from bays, rice fields, and stock tanks. But its just this, whatever makes you happy.
> 
> Charlie
> e


 Great post Charlie. I'm still shooting a Beretta AL-2 that was given to me as a gift 27 years ago. It's never let me down and I've hunted everthing from birds to rabbits to large game with it. The gun was well seasoned when it was givento me too! Many a time I have sat in a blind and watched "the BIG BOYS" empty their 3 1/2 magnums only to miss / fail and let me stand up with my little ole 2 3/4 and "SCORE"! Ya gotta hit 'em first  ! H/U


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

I had shot a Benelli Super Nova - and shot primarily 3.5" BB at all times...I got tired of the pump this year after having shot it for 4 years....I wanted the SBE II, but I could not bring myself to pay for it while Beretta had the 391 Extrema II on sale. 

I held them both, compared them both, shot them both...I liked the SBE II more, but could not bring myself to pay $400 more for a very similar gun. I ended up with the 391 - and have shot about 200 rounds through it so far in the field...I hunt marsh only - and its brackish alot of the time (especially with bull tides) 

So far so good. no jams, no fails yet. I took it the range and shot clays with it after bout 40 rounds, and 2.75"s cycled beautifully, even if I cant hit anything with it.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Check out the Franchi I-12. Made by benelli. A step up from stoeger. Inertia Driven semi-auto. Love mine. Paid $740 brand new at Gander Mtn in Max 4.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Roger that Charlie,

It's funny how people think a "magnum shell" will kill farther out and has more range. Most of the time the so called "Magnums" just hold more shot, and actually have a lower velocity- i.e. SHORTER range/l. As I've always said a 1200 fps number 4 has the same range/killing power whether it comes our of a 2.5 inch 410 or a 3.5 inch 12 ga MAGNUM. It's generally just the number of BB's that are being thrown into the air that determines whether you kill your quarry or not, but the individual pellet has the same range/killing power.

Back to the original question: First and foremost find the guns which fit you, and then decide which one you buy. The three most important things in buying a shotgun are FIT, FIT , AND FIT. If the gun doesn't fit you, I don't care how much it costs, you're not going to hit with it. I would guess that probably 70% of the shotgunners out there are shooting a gun that does not fit them. For instance as good a gun as browning makes, I will never buy one, because their geometry is way too flat for me. I have never picked up a browning that fit me.

It's a very simple process. Just back away from some target (steel plate, piece of butcher paper, someething that will show your pattern) about 20-25 yards. Stand there with your gun at the ready, and mount and shoot in the same motion. Do that 203 times, and you'll see where your pattern is hitting. I'll guarantee this will be eye opening for most who try it. Then if it's off, and you already own the gun, you need to go to a stock fitter who can make the necessary adjustments to get you "right on." Would you go deer hunting with a gun that hit 6" to the left and 6" low???

Many years ago I made my brother get his gun fitted to him. He spent $100 with the guy, and after the above test, the guy said your gun fits you perfectly, there's nothing I can do for you, and my brother was p_ _ _ _ _ saying he had just waisted $100. I then said-- doesnt' knowing that your gun is perfectly fitted to you, and that if you miss it's not the gun's fault but yours, worth $100 for the rest of your life you'll be shooting that gun?

THE JAMMER



CHARLIE said:


> Well back a few years ago the 2 3/4 shells had a bit more velocity than the 3 inchers. Not sure about now. They would kill just as far but with a few less BB's. The key is to hit the birds. Not just blast and hope something happens. Someone mentioned they had been shooting a gun for 5 seasons with no problems. Well I shot a cheap gun (in yalls eyes) Remington 1100 for many many years and killed em just as dead as the Benellis, Brownings, Blackhawks, Beretta, or what have you. I hunted in every enviorment possible from bays, rice fields, and stock tanks. But its just this, whatever makes you happy.
> 
> Charlie
> e


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Seriously, if you are willing to spend $1,000 you might as well spend $1,200 and get a Benelli M2. 

I love Berreta Over/Unders...but Benelli has one heck of a semi auto imo.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

tealman said:


> Fish go to a bank and get a loan for enough $$$ and buy a SBE II, there are alot of good guns out there good luck. tell joey hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol ***


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I have Browning, Beretta, Benelli, Winchester and Remmingtons. They are all fun to shoot. Have you thought about wrapping up a box of ammo and a card that reads "pick out the gun you want to shoot these with" so he can be part of the decision process?


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Beretta Extrema II. Shoots everything well, soft recoil and well made. A little more than your budget but I think it will last a long time, hold its value, and be a gun to be proud of.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I just bought the new Browning Maxus a couple of weeks ago, and have really enjoyed it so far. It comes in at around $1200 for the black with a 3 1/2 chamber, but it is also comes in a 3" model that is a little cheaper. It is a very smooth shooting gun and very light weight at around 6 lbs. I havent had it long enough to really test it out, but so far I love it and it had a alot of good reviews that I found when looking at them. The gun was developed with duck hunting in mind. I shot 3 1/2's on yesterday mornings hunt, and the recoil is very forgiving. I would definetly take a look at it along with the extrema II.


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mossberg Silver Reserve.
You will shoot better cause you only have two shots. Plus the gun only cost $500. Its easy to clean. Ive hunted the bays for 3 years with it. Still looks new. I dont take more than 10min cleaning it.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

There are a couple things worth mentioning

The Benelli M2 is probably the cream of the crop. Lighter than the Beretta by several ounces (yes it matters), easier to take down and reassemble, the inertia action will usually be more reliable than a gas gun in nasty conditions, but the recoil is a little stiffer.

Benelli has announced the arrival of the worlds lightest shotgun (or something like that) next month. A shotgun can be TOO light, with duck and goose loads. 
Check this ad out www.benelliusa.com

The Winchester X3 is a very nice looking gun. It's forerunner, the X2 was a very good gun, so I expect the X3 is similar.

If dad doesn't hunt geese or cranes much, he doesn't need to lug a 3.5" gun around, no matter what these guys say. 3" Hevishot will outperform 3.5" steel every time. On the other hand if he does hunt geese or cranes a lot the 3.5 is worth it.

Love my SBE and I havent shot them all but most of them. I just bought a Franchi 911 in like new condition for $400 and like the gun. But it has a steel reciever and is heavier than my SBE. Which is OK cause I'm not going to carry it that far. I have heard only good about the Franchis. The Stoegers have mixed reviews, quite a few problems.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I own the SBEII. I love it and I look at buying a gun as an investment. Buy the best that you can because it will last a lifetime. As far as soft shooting I think the SBE is a soft shooting shotgun. I have shot gas guns and yes they shoot nice, but my Benelli doesn't feel harsh in comparison. You can also load up with 2 3/4, 3 and 3.5" shells in the tube and the gun will cycle them all. I know some gas guns you have to change tubes or adjust them to use a particular shell size. Maybe that is old technology these days but I like not having to deal with the gas system. My AR's are enough work to clean  

My friend has the Franchi I-12 (?) and it does kick a little harder than the SBEII (I think that Comfortech stock makes a pretty noticeable difference). Overall he has been very happy with it. You can shop around and find them for about $600-650. A few years ago he picked his up for about $550 new. 

The added benefit of the SBE is that you can adjust the stock to your body. The stock can be shimmed which were included with my gun. You can chagne the angle and length. It also comes with 5 chokes that are much longer than most factory chokes. I honestly believe you get your moneys worth out of the SBEII or M2 if you do not need to shoot 3.5" shells.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I second Mr Levelwind... when I think waterfowl hunting, Im thinking ducks, geese and cranes...

5 seasons ago I didnt hunt geese or cranes.... Now I do.... and now I need to jump from a 3 to a 3.5".


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

No need for 3.5" IMO. Just a couple more pellets, not enough velocity increase to justify paying a few hundred more, not enough range increase either.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

Another one for the SBE


----------



## UnoMas (Dec 15, 2009)

Benelli Super Black Eagle will never let you down.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*Benelli SBE*

I've had my Benelli SBE for about 12 years and have shot several thousand rounds through it and the only other automatic shotgun that I liked as well in the field (Dove, quail, duck or geese) is the SBE II that my brother bought a couple of years ago(just a little fancier.)


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

One more vote for the SBEII. Love mine and yes, I've kicked myself repeatedly for buying a lesser gun the first time around. If you by the Benelli now, you're actually saving money because sooner or later the shotgun itch will bite you again. If you buy the best now, you'll never have that itch because you know you can't get any better. It's like being married to a rich, deaf, mute supermodel who's okay with you having a girlfriend or two. Bliss. How do you like that logic?


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Take a look at the brand new Beretta XPLOR- I used it opening weekend of pheasant season, and let me tell you, this is the best all around auto I've ever seen.

Passed it around for buddies to try on seperate drives, and the unanimous response was 'WOW'. Gun weighs like 6 lbs 14 ounces empty, has 3.5 inch chamber( didn't test it w/ 3.5 in. mags- just high brass 2 3/4 inch shells)- but the receiver is shorter than most maufacturers 3 inch mag receivers. Was very "user friendly", meaning it shot very well- I need all the help I can get..lol 

Give it a look if you can find one- and check it out next to other autos so you can feel the weight and look at the receiver length and all first hand. Crazy how they engineered it to handle and point like a non-magnum shotgun, yet can deliver magnum performance if desired. Also has a tricked out recoil/kickpad system to tame magnum loads with such a light shotgun.

Worth a look- don't know what they cost though- I was field testing the gun/ don't own it.


----------



## slickman (Oct 6, 2009)

*Fish,







save your money, get a BELGIUM made Browning A-5 squareback automatic. Recoil is equal to a Stud Red mule, but the knockdown power is equal to a 10 guage. Been shooting one 35 years and NEVER EVER any problems. Cost is around $800.00*


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I have always been a Remington man but I like the Brownings also. There are lots of good choices and brands out there.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

plgorman said:


> Check out the Franchi I-12. Made by benelli. A step up from stoeger. Inertia Driven semi-auto. Love mine. Paid $740 brand new at Gander Mtn in Max 4.


 A good friend of mine got one of those, loved it. Six months later, it basically grenaded in his hands: no clogged barrel, anything: just a plain and simple metallic failure: he took it back, they got with Franchi and they seem to know they had a problem: replaced the whole gun with not even much of a question. He got the new one and sold it pretty quickly...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

slickman said:


> *Fish,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Equal to a 10 gauge. Amazing how those Belgians can just get around the laws of physics..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Well back a few years ago the 2 3/4 shells had a bit more velocity than the 3 inchers. Not sure about now. They would kill just as far but with a few less BB's. The key is to hit the birds. Not just blast and hope something happens. Someone mentioned they had been shooting a gun for 5 seasons with no problems. Well I shot a cheap gun (in yalls eyes) Remington 1100 for many many years and killed em just as dead as the Benellis, Brownings, Blackhawks, Beretta, or what have you. I hunted in every enviorment possible from bays, rice fields, and stock tanks. But its just this, whatever makes you happy.
> 
> Charlie
> e


Remington 1100's are a major-league good gun: problem is, they don't make 'em like they used to: if you can get an old one, they're fantastic. 
The 11-87's and the newer 1100's just can't compete, though. There's also some issues with the O-rings that you don't have to deal with with some of the newer beretta/benelli/etc. autos, but that's just a matter of how diligent you are with gun cleaning...


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Zub Zero Temps............. , I had a friend just back form Kansas in very clod temps and his Beretta failed !


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Saltstalker said:


> Zub Zero Temps............. , I had a friend just back form Kansas in very clod temps and his Beretta failed !


 Gas guns getting wet and sitting there for 30 minutes between birds; ice in the gas mechanisms decreases the ID of the passages, won't let enough gas through to cycle. Follow it with another round pretty shortly to blow out the now-melted ice and they do fine. Spring guns tend to do better, at the cost of recoil...


----------



## df12051 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Shotgun choices*

Read up on the Tristar Viper. Made in Turkey and uses Baretta chokes. Cheaper semi auto from what I have read but good reviews. 5 year warranty out of KC, Mo. I have a Tristar O/U and talked with their customer service on what I thought was a problem and they were great.

Just a thought for you.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

we shoot both stoeger (son) and i shoot a M1 . both are great guns. both are inertia's and they are both reliable. for $499.00 + tax the model 2000 is by far the best gun for the money. i'll put that stoeger up against either the m1 (m2) or the beretta on reliability (at least my sons has been). but if i had a grand i'd get the m2 if i wanted 2 guns for a grand i'd get the stoeger. talk about easy to clean too


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Saltstalker said:


> Zub Zero Temps............. , I had a friend just back form Kansas in very clod temps and his Beretta failed !


Not much of a factor on the coast. But in the panhandle I saw it happen several times. It is the type of oil that was the issue, we all changed to FP-10 and never had another frozen gun.

Also didn't he ask for a gun UNDER a thousand, and since when is an SBE under a $1000? It seems like every time someone wants feed back on shotguns the Benelli crowd shows up no matter what was asked? ***


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deke said:


> Also didn't he ask for a gun UNDER a thousand, and since when is an SBE under a $1000? It seems like every time someone wants feed back on shotguns the Benelli crowd shows up no matter what was asked? ***


Glad you said it so I didn't have to... "Just six hundred over your maximum and you can get MY FAVORITE GUN OF ALL TIME!!!!"..


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

When I opened the thread, I was hoping to advise you to get a Browning Citori O/U but since you said under $1,000 and semi-automatic, I won't.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MikeV said:


> When I opened the thread, I was hoping to advise you to get a Browning Citori O/U but since you said under $1,000 and semi-automatic, I won't.


 Citoris are junk. You've got to get an EELL beretta or a Perazzi. Otherwise you're just throwing your money away....

(actually, I've got 3 citoris: love 'em..)


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Fishaholic said:


> If you had 1,000 dollars to spend on a semi-auto shotgun for duck hunting what would you get *(could also spend more* but want to see what is available in this price range)? I looked at a Stoeger today and it felt nice, I just do not know anything about the reliability of that brand. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Did yall miss that part??? haha


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

BERETTA EXTREMA 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have shot Berettas for 26 years now. Will never shoot anything else. I have a 682 O/U that has close to 350,000 rounds put thru it and it is still as reliable as the day I bought it. I currently hunt with the original Extrema and love it! Bought a SBE II and sold it a week later and went back to my trusty DEPENDABLE Beretta Extrema.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Did yall miss that part??? haha


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Fishaholic*  
_If you had 1,000 dollars to spend on a semi-auto shotgun for duck hunting what would you get (could also spend more *but want to see what is available in this price range*)? I looked at a Stoeger today and it felt nice, I just do not know anything about the reliability of that brand. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Did you miss this part?? haha.
_


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

I have the Beretta 390, for 10 years and love it.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had 2 stoegers, first one was specially made for gander mountain and had problems.. other was purchased from another 2 cooler from malburgers (sp?) and is still in use. Id call stoeger and ask if the s/n you are getting is special made for a supplier or is a standard model.. it matters.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Saltstalker said:


> Zub Zero Temps............. , I had a friend just back form Kansas in very clod temps and his Beretta failed !


It gets cold enough almost anything will fail. My freind in NC Kansas said his thermometer was at -8 two mornings in a row. As a youngster, that's when the big redleg mallards came down after the N platte river in Ne froze up and I bought a Browning side by side because my Wingmaster, the most reliable repeater ever made (except maybe the Model 12) wouldnt work if I didn't pull it apart and clean it in gasoline after every hunt.

If a Franchi blew up I doubt it was the gun's fault. I know of one Alcione that blew up a few years ago, it was finally determined to have been a bad handload.

I'm a Benelli fan but I totally agree, when a guy asks what's the best for $1000, don't tell him to spend $1400 on a SBE.

That's interesting on the Gander Stoeger problems. There are lots of reports of them failing (not catastrophic failures) and I tend to think it's luck of the draw, but there could be something to it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Talk about shotguns.:biggrin:


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, I guess none of us on this board has ever spent more money for a new gun than we initially said we would limit ourselves to. LOL

THE JAMMER



justinsfa said:


> Did yall miss that part??? haha


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

conditioner is better


----------



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

browning "humpback"...little heavy but verrrrrry good shooting gun.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

SBEII is the way to go, if you shop the mom and pop stores you can get one for around $1,200...

Tell them you'll pay cash and the price drops quick!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh, for pops... Benelli M2 in 20g. Should be able to find one for around a grand.

3 years ago I paid $1,013 cash for a 12g M2...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Mojo281 said:


> Oh, for pops... Benelli M2 in 20g. Should be able to find one for around a grand.
> 
> 3 years ago I paid $1,013 cash for a 12g M2...


I was going to suggest that but held off. You talk about SWEET. I held off because where I hunt ducks a 20 with steel just doesn't usually get the job done. Well, especially on days that are not perfect condition wise. But you put Hevi in one of those things it's a duck killing machine. A little shy for gooses, but hell on ducks out to 45 or so. And if you're slowing down a little (like me) the quickness of a light gun that's well balanced can get you more close ones so you don't need the long ones as much.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Money really is not a big issue. I really was just seeing what was out there. I shoot an Extrema 2 and he thinks it is too bulky. So I have narrowed it down to Benelli M2 and SBE2, the Franchi I-12 and a couple of the new Browning semi-autos. I have heard a lot of mixed reviews on Stoeger so I do not want to go that direction. Also I am not a fan of Remington guns after problems in the past. Thanks for all the help guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

TEALnexttime said:


> we shoot both stoeger (son) and i shoot a M1 . both are great guns. both are inertia's and they are both reliable. for $499.00 + tax the model 2000 is by far the best gun for the money. i'll put that stoeger up against either the m1 (m2) or the beretta on reliability (at least my sons has been). but if i had a grand i'd get the m2 if i wanted 2 guns for a grand i'd get the stoeger. talk about easy to clean too


x2

Take the extra cash and buy all the shells you need for a few seasons. The performance you experience from a Stoeger will rival any of the guns discussed so far. I have purchased many firearms over my life and I put my Stoeger purchase at the top as far as value and performance is concerned.


----------



## Mjhunter (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are considering the M2 and SBE2 then also look at the Vinci. Yes, it only shoots up to 3" but with an extended choke it will handle any shot you want it to. I bought mine week before dove season and have duck/goose hunted with it also. I will never shoot another auto but this one. It's under 7lbs and has lighter recoil than the other two benelli. Read up on it. I paid 1515 for the 28" max4 but I believe they've come down a little.


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a Beretta 390, it is a good gun for a duck blind but it's just alittle to heavy.
I have a couple of Franchi o/u that are lightweight and are a joy to shoot.
but for a semi-auto I would look at the Franchi I-12 and the Benelli M2 I have heard alot of good things about them.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a sbe2 and I really like the handling qualities of the gun, on the down side it had to be shipped bsck to benelli for repair and also the camo pattern chips easily, maybe I just got a lemon.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

I won't get into the debate as to which gun is better. We have just about all the guns referenced above. I bought the first of our Benelli SBEs about five years ago. My brother, Dad and I all shoot Benelli SBEs now. None of the other guns come out of the safe anymore. My Dad is 75 years old (will be 76 in January) and won't shoot anything but the SBE. IMO that says alot. I have to also agree with Jammer, FIT is everything. The SBEs fit us perfectly, plain and simple. That does not mean they fit everyone. We have hunted ducks every weekend since the opening of teal season and Dad hasn't missed a hunt. He even goes out on his own during the week. Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## Tritonexpress (Jul 24, 2008)

*shot gun*

Benelli SBE, even if it is a used one.


----------

